# Cookie setzen in einer JSP Datei



## tritko1 (29. Jul 2007)

Möchte gerne ein Cookie erstellen im JSP Code, aber das funktioniert nicht, 
da ein Compilierungsfehler auftritt.

Der Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<% @page language="java"
import "javax.servlet.*"%>

<% Cookie cookie = new Cookie("JforumSSO", "");
cookie.setMaxAge(0);
response.addCookie( cookie );
%>
<title>Weiterleitung JForum</title>
</head>
<body text="#333333" link="#006699" vlink="#999900" alink="#999900" background="grey_dots.gif">
<body>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=http://localhost:8080/jforum/">
</body>
</html>
```


Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Danke


----------



## Kim Stebel (29. Jul 2007)

Cookies müssen gesetzt werden, bevor die eigentliche Seite ausgegeben wird. Also:


```
<% @page language="java" 
import "javax.servlet.*"%> 
<% Cookie cookie = new Cookie("JforumSSO", ""); 
cookie.setMaxAge(0); 
response.addCookie( cookie ); 
%> 
<html> 
<head> 
<title>Weiterleitung JForum</title> 
</head> 
<body text="#333333" link="#006699" vlink="#999900" alink="#999900" background="grey_dots.gif"> 
<body> 
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=http://localhost:8080/jforum/"> 
</body> 
</html>
```

Und demnächst sagst du uns auch mal, WELCHER Fehler aufgetreten ist. Ich kann nämlich nur manchmal hellsehen.


----------



## tritko1 (29. Jul 2007)

Danke erstmal,

 Habe ein File in OpenCMS erstellt und er hat jetzt diesen Compilierungsfehler:

nable to compile class for JSP

An error occurred at line: 1 in the jsp file: /WEB-INF/jsp/offline/sites/default/Cookie.jsp
Generated servlet error:
Syntax error on token "language", VariableDeclaratorId expected after this token

An error occurred at line: 1 in the jsp file: /WEB-INF/jsp/offline/sites/default/Cookie.jsp
Generated servlet error:
Syntax error on tokens, delete these tokens


----------



## Kim Stebel (29. Jul 2007)

```
<%@page language="java"%>  
<%@page import="javax.servlet.*"%> 
<% Cookie cookie = new Cookie("JforumSSO", ""); 
cookie.setMaxAge(0); 
response.addCookie( cookie ); 
%> 
<html> 
<head> 
<title>Weiterleitung JForum</title> 
</head> 
<body text="#333333" link="#006699" vlink="#999900" alink="#999900" background="grey_dots.gif"> 
<body> 
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=http://localhost:8080/jforum/"> 
</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## tritko1 (30. Jul 2007)

Danke - hat geholfen....


----------

